# Due May 2015



## RainbowAlee

Any ladies due in May 2015 would like to buddy up?


----------



## IndieGirl

I will be due sometime in may.  I got my bfp about 4 days ago. I would love to be buddies. 

I'm having some pinching pain near my right ovary, but I've read that it is normal. I also had some nausea yesterday but it has gone away.

How are you feeling?


----------



## RainbowAlee

I have the same pains! Also AF types pain, but I had with my little one and she was/is very healthy! 

This will be baby #2 for me. What about you?


----------



## IndieGirl

It will be my first live birth hopefully. I had 2 second trimester miscarriages. The most recent being about 3 months ago at 17 weeks. Doctors think I have a weak cervix. I dialate too early and my water breaks. 

At 13 weeks im going to get a cerclage.


----------



## RainbowAlee

I'm so sorry :( I had a 12 weeks MC and that was hard enough! My best friend had a cerclage and carried full term last year. The good thing is that they will keep an eye on you and do what ever they need to keep bubba safe!


----------



## IndieGirl

Yeah im excited. Are you still spotting any? Im spotting brown a tiny bit


----------



## RainbowAlee

No, I haven't had any spotting this time. Last time I had spotting (and a bleed in one ocasion) till 9 weeks. It could be the rest of IB making it's way out.

Have you told anyone?


----------



## IndieGirl

Ive only told my grandma and boyfriend. My bf isnt too excited because of the past two miscarriages. Told me he wont be excited until im 6 months along. Yesterday he was being really critical about my weight since i havent lost any of the weight from the pregnancies. I joined a gym a little over a month ago. Yesterday he said i failed at the gym because i didnt lose much weight. =/ He said by the end of the pregnancy i will probably be 190 pounds.


----------



## Sweetpea1010

Hi! I am due early May! I am very patiently waiting for my M.S. to makes its debut.


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, I'm due early May too. This will be my first baby after trying for 6 years. I just want to get the first trimester over and done with so that I can start to relax a little bit. I'm so anxious!


----------



## Sweetpea1010

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies, I'm due early May too. This will be my first baby after trying for 6 years. I just want to get the first trimester over and done with so that I can start to relax a little bit. I'm so anxious!


Hi Welshgem! I'm in the same boat as you with the anxiety. I know you're supposed to enjoy every minute of pregnancy but I want this first trimester to be over asap so I can stop worrying!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Hi ladies! Congrats to all :) I'd like to join this group. Just got my BFP yesterday! :)


----------



## RainbowAlee

IndieGirl said:


> Ive only told my grandma and boyfriend. My bf isnt too excited because of the past two miscarriages. Told me he wont be excited until im 6 months along. Yesterday he was being really critical about my weight since i havent lost any of the weight from the pregnancies. I joined a gym a little over a month ago. Yesterday he said i failed at the gym because i didnt lose much weight. =/ He said by the end of the pregnancy i will probably be 190 pounds.

Boo... I haven't lost any weight either... But hey... I have just been so busy the last year with my baby that I haven't done as much exercise as I should. 

Weight will come and go... Don't worry about it too much! Your body is doing amazing things as we 'speak' :)


----------



## RainbowAlee

Welshgem, Sweetpea and Tibymomma congratulations and welcome :)


----------



## IndieGirl

I cant wait till my doctor confirms my pregnancy. =) I should get an order for bloodwork on tuesday. Have any of you ladies had your first appointment yet?


----------



## welshgem

I went to my doctor and he sent me for bloods but then rang me the next day saying the lab were refusing to process them. Apparently they don't do the hcg blood tests anymore unless they come from the Early Pregnancy Unit which is based in my local hospital for high risk early pregnancies. So I just have to keep testing myself using digis for now and wait for my 12 week scan. So far away!! 

On the plus side, I have got my booking appointment with the midwife coming up mid-September. She understood how anxious I was so booked me in earlier than normal. 

Has anyone else from the UK had the same problem as me getting bloods?


----------



## Sweetpea1010

IndieGirl said:


> I cant wait till my doctor confirms my pregnancy. =) I should get an order for bloodwork on tuesday. Have any of you ladies had your first appointment yet?

I have had two sets of blood work to confirm pregnancy and to make sure my hcg levels were healthy and doubling as they should. I don't have an actual appointment set up until September 24. That's when I get to hear the heartbeat! It seems so far away!


----------



## Renaendel

I have been trying to find a good May group to belong to. We tried for twenty two months, got pregnant by the grace of Femara and suffered three losses along the way including a twin ectopic. If successful this will be my first child.

It seems like some of you are in the same boat as me which is refreshing. I am cautiously optimistic that things will work out. My hcg is low for dpo but doubling beautifully. I was at 10 [email protected] 13dpo and [email protected] with a doubling time of 31 hours. I am still being monitored by the RE and go in on Tuesday for my next set of hcg. :yipee:

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## IndieGirl

Lol i scared myself. I took a frer test this morning hoping the line would be darker and it was negative. So i went to the store and bought another test. The second test showed faint but clear positive within 3 minutes. Im just afraid when i take a test at the doctors that their test wont be very sensitive. I dont have enough hcg in my system to get a positive on a digital test. Im pretty sure they will have me do bloodwork to confirm.


----------



## Renaendel

The bloodwork was totally worth it indie. I peed on a wondfo the morning of my 28hcg they was after the awesome doubling and it was a bfn. It will hopefully ease your mind that everything is ok with good numbers. I know with recurrent losses it can be hard to be comfortable, but it has given me some measure of calm to know exactly where things are. I have seen you on other forms we have been on, do you think the doctor will do an early circlage for you?


----------



## IndieGirl

Yeah . He told me i can get it at 13 weeks


----------



## welshgem

Renaendel said:


> I have been trying to find a good May group to belong to. We tried for twenty two months, got pregnant by the grace of Femara and suffered three losses along the way including a twin ectopic. If successful this will be my first child.
> 
> It seems like some of you are in the same boat as me which is refreshing. I am cautiously optimistic that things will work out. My hcg is low for dpo but doubling beautifully. I was at 10 [email protected] 13dpo and [email protected] with a doubling time of 31 hours. I am still being monitored by the RE and go in on Tuesday for my next set of hcg. :yipee:
> 
> Nice to meet all of you!

Yay for lovely doubling Ranae!!


----------



## welshgem

Are any of you ladies seeing symptoms yet? TMI but I went to the loo this morning and passed pure gas for about a minute straight!! 

Apart from the gassiness I've got sore boobs but they only really seem to hurt when I'm trying to get comfortable sleeping. I'm normally a side sleeper but nothing except back sleeping is comfortable at the moment!


----------



## Renaendel

For symptoms, I am getting uterine cramps if I don't drink enough. I wake up now two to three times a night to pee. If I don't get enough protein and eat frequent small meals my blood sugar drops fast and I get a bit queasy. I have to say I thought that last part wasn't supposed to happen for another few weeks. I am in the early part of four weeks. I can't wait for Tuesday evening when I find out what my last &#946;hcg was.


----------



## IndieGirl

Last night I started getting dull cramps. I still have them today. Im still spotting too. Its been a week now since the spotting started. Im very anxious . I want it to be tuesday already so I can go to my doc appointment.


----------



## knobby

Hey everyone! After TTC for 14 months, I am pregnant! I just found out yesterday :) It will be our first. I am due May 15th. I will be calling the dr this week to make an appointment. 

My only symptom so far is pinching pains in my uterus. I also have sore and enlarged breasts but that is also a normal pms symptom for me.

I'm so excited! Congrats to all of you :)


----------



## Kelly9

I think I may fit in here! :bfp: today on my 30th birthday, this will be my 4th, I have a boy - 4 a daughter we lost at 5 months gestation she was IVF, a second daughter 18 months who was also ivf and then a natural bfp back in march of this year but it was a blighted ovum and now my third natural :bfp: today! I'm hoping for sticky sticky sticky thoughts. 

I have been having weird dreams and a heightened sense of smell, and sensitive breasts but I'm still nursing my girl so it was hard to tell if it was a symptom. No nausea yet which is great cause I usually get it bad when it comes!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## hanrh

Hello ladies, can I join? 

I got my bfp 3 days ago and am currently 3+4 weeks with number 1. Being my first I am terrified of every twinge I feel and am just looking forward to getting this week over with so I'll have gone past af due date 

As for symptoms my boobs are sore a little but only when I touch them. I am also extremely tired and keep having to take naps! I also have been finding it hard to eat the last 2 days- it seems very early for nausea doesn't it? Has anyone else felt like that? X


----------



## hanrh

Oh and Welshgem- I am from the UK too. I went to the doctor today and was told the first appointment/tests would happen at 8 weeks. It seems like so long away!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Kelly and hanrh!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still having fun peeing on sticks and watching the lines come up :) Doing a digi with conception indicator tomorrow!


----------



## knobby

Kelly9 said:


> I'm still having fun peeing on sticks and watching the lines come up :) Doing a digi with conception indicator tomorrow!

Lol, me too  

It is nice to see the progression.


----------



## IndieGirl

Yeah same. Im only getting bfp on frer. Its been a week since ive tested positive on it.


----------



## knobby

Today (10dpo) I have started having hormonal headaches, you know the kind you get when you are starting a new birth control pill and are adjusting to it or when you are on soy isoflavones. And a blehhh feeling in the back of my throat. I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## hanrh

Indie girl I'm glad you say that! I'm getting bfp on ICs and clear blue but not on the digi that says weeks. Makese doubt myself!!!


----------



## Chattychica18

Looks like I can join the May 2015 club my fiance and I did one round of ivf and this cycle was a success. I took a home pregnancy test last night and got a bfp right away and I took a clear blue digital after work and it was positive as well. Right now I'm about 3 weeks and I see my doctor tomorrow to confirm pregnancy with a blood test.


----------



## IndieGirl

RainbowAlee said:


> Any ladies due in May 2015 would like to buddy up?




hanrh said:


> Indie girl I'm glad you say that! I'm getting bfp on ICs and clear blue but not on the digi that says weeks. Makese doubt myself!!!

Yeah im kinda doubting myself too. Thats why I took so many tests. The frer are all faint but clear positive and arent getting any darker. The cheap walmart tests are negative.

Ive also been spotting light brown on and off for a week. I had pinching pains for a couple days and mild period type cramps for about 3 days now. Im so glad my doc appointment is tomorrow. Even though I had multiple positive tests i just idk. This isnt like my past 2 pregnancies.


----------



## Kelly9

Indie you need to get a beta done twice to see if the numbers are rising, that should give you an answer! 

hanrh how far along would you be? 

I should see a 2-3 weeks tomorrow on my digi.

Chatty congrats! Did you put 1 or 2 back? My girl in my pic to the left was an ICSI pixie <3


----------



## IndieGirl

I think im about 4 or 5 weeks. Im not 100 percent sure. My cycle is irregular. My lmp was July 6th.


----------



## hanrh

Congrats chattychica!! 

Good luck for your appointment indiegirl - I look forward to hearing how it goes. 

Kelly - I was only 9dpo when I took the digi. I have got 6 bfps on various other tests now and digis are so expensive I'm going to trust that the 6 are correct and it was just too early for the digi. Fingers crossed I am right!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Congrats Chattychica18!!!


----------



## kategirl

Hi all, can I join this group? I should be due May 10th if this is a sticky one.

I've known for over a week now (got a BFP at 8dpo) but am still really adjusting to the idea that I might actually be pregnant again and might be able to bring a baby home in May!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ya Kate :)


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Hey ya Kate :)

Hey Kelly. Big surprise, we seem to be following each other around. Lol!


----------



## Renaendel

Not peeing on sticks like y'all, but just went in for my third beta. Maybe for once it will all turn out ok, and it is finally time for our child.


----------



## IndieGirl

So my doc did an ultrasound and didnt see anything. Told me it looks like I might have endometriosis, but I would have to get an mri to confirm that. 

He ordered a blood test and said it may be too early to see the baby on the ultrasound. I have another appointment for next week. Ill get the results from the hcg test tomorrow. =/


----------



## BaybeeMama

I may be pregnant and if I am, my due date is May 10th! AF was supposed to come on Sunday but nothing not even a little bit! I'm so scared, nervous and excited. We lost our son Zakk at 29 weeks gestation, if I am pregnant it's going to be nerve wracking until we get to the finish line.


----------



## Kelly9

Baybee I hope this is your rainbow <3

Indie if you're only 4-5 weeks it could totally be early, usually fetal pole and yoke sac are seen around 5 weeks+ Are you getting positives on your tests still? Getting any darker?


----------



## kategirl

Fx for you, IndieGirl and Baybee!


----------



## IndieGirl

Yeah. Im getting faint positives on frer. Tomorrow im going to call and get the results of the blood test. If it is positive im going to get another done thursday to see if the number doubled.


----------



## IndieGirl

BaybeeMama said:


> I may be pregnant and if I am, my due date is May 10th! AF was supposed to come on Sunday but nothing not even a little bit! I'm so scared, nervous and excited. We lost our son Zakk at 29 weeks gestation, if I am pregnant it's going to be nerve wracking until we get to the finish line.

Fingers crossed for you. I miscarried on june 6th in 2012 at 19 weeks. My most recent was june 2 of this year. I understand how nerve wrecking it can be. Do you know why you lost the baby?


----------



## Kelly9

Indie have you had other betas done or is this your first one?


----------



## IndieGirl

This was my first one.


----------



## Kelly9

they will give you an answer for the most part! Here's to seeing almost doubling or doubling and more!


----------



## MissB1979

Got my BFP today! Should be due around May 11th.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, MissB!

I convinced myself to only take one test yesterday morning (and not take one in the afternoon like usual) and didn't even take one this morning! I still have a bunch of Wondfos left, but I'm going to try to resist.


----------



## IndieGirl

kategirl said:


> Congrats, MissB!
> 
> I convinced myself to only take one test yesterday morning (and not take one in the afternoon like usual) and didn't even take one this morning! I still have a bunch of Wondfos left, but I'm going to try to resist.

Yeah i couldnt resist. Lol. Looks like we got our bfp on the same day. =) 

I was told to call the doc office around 4pm eastern time to get the results of my first beta test. Im super nervous. I didnt chart my temp this time so I have no clue how far along I am. I could be about 4 weeks or this could be a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Kelly9

Indie have you got the results yet?

I've been doing a frer and a cheapie every day I have a bunch so I'm going to keep watching the progression for a while but I also didn't start peeing on them till 4 days ago lol. I usually have it out of my system by 6-7 weeks lol!


----------



## Renaendel

Ok ladies, I am out. Abdominal ectopic. They did my methotrexate injections this afternoon.

I hope everyone else here has safe, happy and beautiful pregnancies from here on out. <3


----------



## Kelly9

Rena I am so sorry! :hugs: it's good they caught it before it caused serious health concerns.


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Renae.


----------



## BaybeeMama

IndieGirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I miscarried on june 6th in 2012 at 19 weeks. My most recent was june 2 of this year. I understand how nerve wrecking it can be. Do you know why you lost the baby?

There was a clot in the umbilical cord.


----------



## Kelly9

:hugs: to you to bay bee


----------



## BaybeeMama

Well ladies, took a test today and got a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

Yay, congrats Baybee!


----------



## Tibbymomma

congrats Baybee!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello Ladies!

Just got a BFP yesterday. . .was COMPLETELY shocked. HA! Baby Ness is 7 months old, (she was a bit of a surprise as well LOL), I chart and have a very regular cycle. Had sex ONCE, 3-4 days before ovulation was expected and HERE we are! I know we're on the older side, but Ness has been such an amazing blessing and we figure this new little one is obviously meant to be.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats baybee! and whitesoxfan!!!!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi ladies can I join :) 

I got my bfp over a week ago on a frer at 7dp a 5 day ivf transfer. It was my 3rd ivf transfer (1st ended in an ectopic and 2nd was a chemical :cry:) and I have a good feeling but at the same time I'm still scared something will go wrong, I had a blood test at 4 weeks and my hcg was 811, so I'm hopeful about that and I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow which is the longest I've made it without something going wrong. FX 

Congrats to all the BFPs and so sorry for the losses :hugs:

Does anyone have any symptoms yet?

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sparkle congrats :) My daughters were ICSI babies. I have a smudge of nausea today :yipee: and yes I'm happy after going a week with none, I usually have lots of ms and look to it as being reassuring.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Kelly9 :) your little girl in your pic is so adorable! 

I know what you mean, even though the symptoms kinda suck it's also moderately reassuring, I'm so tired I'm about to go to bed and it's only 7.45pm here, I've been waking up at 3am every night and then I can't get back to sleep... Annoying! ;)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi! I'm due May 14. I've had two betas and now waiting for US on 9/17 to determine 1 or 2 babies. Congrats to all the other bfps!


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Hey mamas! I'm Lana and I'm due may 6th with #2


----------



## Kelly9

Ellie how exciting!!!

Welcome hanging and congrats :)


----------



## BaybeeMama

I'm due May 10th!! I have an early prenatal appt tomorrow and hubby is coming with me this time.


----------



## SouthernFairy

RainbowAlee said:


> Any ladies due in May 2015 would like to buddy up?

I'm due 13th may! :))) x


----------



## Ellie Bean

BaybeeMama said:


> I'm due May 10th!! I have an early prenatal appt tomorrow and hubby is coming with me this time.

Good luck! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## Baby_brain

BaybeeMama said:


> I'm due May 10th!! I have an early prenatal appt tomorrow and hubby is coming with me this time.

Hi BaybeeMama,

I am also due on May 10th. Have a doctors appointment tomorrow. This is my first baby so I am both excited and nervous/worried at the same time!


----------



## Kelly9

baby brain I'm due may 10th as well :)


----------



## kategirl

Assuming this one sticks (I had some bleeding last night; fx), I'm also due May 10th! :)


----------



## Donna79x

Hey ladies, I got my BFP today, due around 20th May 15xx


----------



## Baby_brain

Kelly9 said:


> baby brain I'm due may 10th as well :)

Yay!! Bump buddies :)


----------



## knobby

Donna79x said:


> Hey ladies, I got my BFP today, due around 20th May 15xx

Congrats Donna! :)


----------



## momofonegirl

Due around may 22nd!!


----------



## kategirl

Baby_brain said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> baby brain I'm due may 10th as well :)
> 
> Yay!! Bump buddies :)Click to expand...

Baby_brain, I'm due the 10th as well! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Kate have you had your second betas yet?


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate have you had your second betas yet?

Got it done a couple hours ago. I'm really hoping that I get the results before they leave for the end of the day - they were marked as STAT but they have to go to a separate lab. On Wednesday I had the draw about 15 min before this draw and got the results just a couple minutes before 5 pm, so I'm really hoping they release it to me before they go home for the weekend...


----------



## mummy0607

RainbowAlee said:


> Any ladies due in May 2015 would like to buddy up?

Hey I'm due May with my third ..I'm so excited, know its only early days but can't help my self from looking at baby things on-line.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Had my 1st ultrasound yesterday, saw our little jelly bean, everything was measuring on track, saw a heartbeat, it was 115bpm, the tech said that was fine but I can't help but worry it's a little slow... Next ultrasound in 2 weeks, I hope time starts to go a little faster :)

Has anyone else had an ultrasound yet?


----------



## Kelly9

Sparkle for how early you are that HR is perfectly normal, it always starts of slow and your baby's HB would have just started beating so nothing to worry about, it'll pick up in the weeks to come.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's amazing sparkle congrats on a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Kelly and Ellie :) I got a little teary when we saw it :cloud9:

You're right Kelly about the heart rate, the more I looked into it the more I found that said it was normal, perfect even. Need to try and stay away from Google sometimes :wacko:

Hope everyone else is going well. Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## Ellie Bean

We've got one healthy baby! I'll upload the pic this evening when i get home. So amazing. We got to see its heart beating too...can't wait for the next one in 2 weeks!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's our baby!
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409764768000.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh yay congrats Ellie! My next scan is in 2 weeks too :)


----------



## Tibbymomma

Saw our little sweet pea a few days ago at 6w1d and saw his/her little heartbeat! Can't wait to see him/her again in 4 weeks! :) Here he/she is:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kelly9

Gorgeous scan pics! I really want one but it won't be for a while. 

I'm very pukey now barely get any reprieve. But it's good it reassures me so I'll make it through.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay congrats Tibbymomma!

Sorry you're having a hard time with morning sickness Kelly :( I haven't been vomiting but I feel constantly nauseous and light headed, and occasionally feel like I'm going to vomit but then don't. I hope it gets a bit easier to handle cos I can't keep having time off work. How do you handle it Kelly with 2 kids, that must be hard too?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay for great US for both of us tibbymomma! Sorry you're sick Kelly, I've not been sick yet just nausea off and on especially when I need to eat. My most pronounced symptom is fatigue and peeing frequently. Breasts are def getting more sore tho.


----------



## Tibbymomma

Thanks everyone! 

Ugh, sorry you're not feeling so well Kelly, but that means things are going the way they should with the baby, so that's good! :) I get waves of nausea every now and then, but nothing too bad yet. For now I just have sore breasts and I'm always tired. I can't complain yet...

Question for all you ladies, what are you taking? Just a prenatal? Or are you taking a DHA supplement as well? I have a prescription prenatal without DHA, but my doctor wants me to take DHA as well, so I picked up a supplement and I'm taking both now. I know there are many benefits to taking DHA, but I'm wondering if there could be a downside to it as well since it's fairly new (I believe) for doctors to be recommending all pregnant women to take it. It's great for brain development, but doesn't big brain mean big head? ;) I may be a little nervous about the size of my baby's head that I'll have to push out! ;)


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm not sure. I'm just taking an overt the counter prenatal vitamin.


----------



## aurorasaurus

Room for any other May due dates? We were TTC for 4 years, and if all goes well, this will be our first! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Can I join too? Due 27th May (i think!)

This will be our 3rd, although second pregnancy. Our twins turned 2 last week.

At the moment I have zero symptoms, although have been tired the last few days. This may be due to party mania...two parties (family/friends), four cakes (1 each for both parties!!).

Last time I had bad symptoms straight away, but obviously had double the hormones!! Only found out it was twins at 12 week scan.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome ladies and congratulations! :) fx for healthy sticky beans!


----------



## samzi

Hi :wave: Can I join you guys please?
I'm due May 15th :)


----------



## castana

Hi im due 20th may 2015 xx


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone.. I'm a surrogate due with an unknown as of yet amount of babies on May 28th!!!! This is my 2nd, and probably last journey before I complete my family. I have one son born in 2011. 

Can I join?!

Also-- a few of us May BNB ladies have started a secret (no one sees you or the group) facebook group to support each other. If you want to join-- give me a holler on private message with your facebook email so I can you :)


----------



## MolGold

Hi can I join? I am due May 18th with my first, after a previous loss. Hoping everything goes well for a healthy May baby :)


----------



## MissLizzie85

I'm late to the game, but can I still join? Due May 15 with my first!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome MissLizzie! Congrats!


----------



## wondermummy

I would like to join too please if you will let me in.

I think im due on 29th May 2015. This is my 3rd, already have 2 girls, 3 and 5 years old.

Already had my booking appointment and got scan 2 weeks today. 

So far I have felt awful, constipation, headaches, extreme tiredness, not been able to finish a meal, feeling sick every day from about week 5 and started showing already. I've been having to wear maternity trousers since week 8, I did show early with my other 2 but i think this is going to be a very big bump. Went out for dinner 2 weeks ago and an old lady said congratulations how long have you got left, i was like about 8 months, she was very surprised expecting me to say a few weeks or something i imagine. 
I have had to avoid meeting with my sisters for the last few weeks as no-one knows yet although am eager to share the news, want to wait until after the scan.

Sorry for going on, am just excited to be able to share with someone.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats!


----------



## samzi

I've my 12 week scan on Friday. I hope tomorrow flies by!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck samzi!


----------



## Catiren

im due may 28 2015!


----------



## wondermummy

I had my scan on monday and my due date is now May 26th, baby doing well and everything as it should be.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Congrats wondermummy :)


----------



## samzi

I forgot to reply in here!
My scan went well :) Due date changed by two days so it's now the 17th May. Got my 16 week appt on friday, and will hopefully get letter with 20 week scan date on soon.


----------



## marielou11

Hey guys, I'm due May 3rd with my third boy! xx


----------

